# Fehlermeldung: URI scheme is not "file" / Verzeich



## shiny_hair (29. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte das Verzeichnis (Ordner/Bild-Dateien) meiner Homepage, auf dem das auch Applet liegt, in ein String-Array einlesen über die Klasse/Methode *File.list()*.

Hierbei bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: URI scheme is not "file"
	at java.io.File.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at TestProg.fileTest(TestProg.java:44)
	at TestProg.init(TestProg.java:36)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Der Codeschnippsel, der dies meiner Meinung nach verursacht:

```
try {
	testfile = new File(this.getCodeBase().toURI());
} catch (URISyntaxException e) {
fileliste = testfile.list();
```

Was bedeutet die Fehlermeldung und was kann ich machen?
Jemand ne Idee?

Mit *BufferedReader/InputStream* hab ich auch schon rumgedoktert, aber ohne Erfolg. Die Klasse *File* wäre perfekt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## shiny_hair (31. Mrz 2006)

Hab nun selbst die Lösung gefunden.
getCodeBase() fügt vor der eigentlichen Addresse ein zusätzliches *file:/* hinzu -> file:/http://usw.
Man muß also den Link nochmals zurechtschneiden.


----------



## shiny_hair (2. Apr 2006)

Hat sich nun herausgestellt, daß das nicht ganz stimmt. Ein *file:/* wird nicht abgeschnitten, sondern das *http://*.
Trotzdem kommt die URI/File-Fehlermeldung nicht mehr.


----------



## Beni (2. Apr 2006)

Files sind nur für das lokale Dateisystem gut. Ich würde das über eine URL lösen: sie liest eine (Text)datei auf dem Server, welche Dateien es gibt, und dann kann man die Dateien einlesen (URL.getInputStream um zu lesen).


----------



## shiny_hair (2. Apr 2006)

> sie liest eine (Text)...datei auf dem Server, welche Dateien es gibt...


Heißt das, daß ich eine Textdatei erstellen muß, wo ich die jeweiligen Ordner und Dateien aufliste?


----------



## AlArenal (2. Apr 2006)

shiny_hair hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > sie liest eine (Text)...datei auf dem Server, welche Dateien es gibt...
> 
> 
> Heißt das, daß ich eine Textdatei erstellen muß, wo ich die jeweiligen Ordner und Dateien aufliste?



Anders gehte es nicht, weil ein Webserver nicht zwangsläufig wie ein Dateisystem funktioniert und du nicht mal eben ne Liste aller Dateien eines beliebigen Verzeichnisses abrufen kannst.


----------



## shiny_hair (2. Apr 2006)

Ach so.
Das war mir bisher nicht klar. Dann werde ich das Programm umstricken.

Dank euch für die Hilfe.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AlArenal (3. Apr 2006)

Was du alternaitv machen kannst, ist auf dem Server z.B. ein PHP-Skript schreiben, dass dynmisch solch eine Liste generiert und ausgibt.


----------



## Guest (3. Apr 2006)

Nein, werde mich erst mal auf die Schmalspurlösung mit der Textdatei stürzen.
Mit PHP hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt und PHP ist auch nicht im Leistungsumfang meiner Webseite. Könnte zwar nach nem Freehoster schauen, aber dann hab ich vermutlich keine 100 MB mehr parat.


----------

